# Bad spill today! :(



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Yikes! Glad you are ok. Something like this happened to someone I know, she fell off and then the horse used her body for leverage to get out of the mud. It was not a good scene.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow, glad you're OK! That sounds so terrifying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad you & your horse are okay. And I have to say, that is the best horse name ever, Watashi!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

I like that name too. We ride in some seriously soft ground, it's floating ground more or less (you can see waves in the dirt as the horses walk, can't remember the technical term) and its a serious concern about getting in the deep stuff, there's no bottom. 

Glad it all worked out. That can be scary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys! yeah we were lucky mocachino I stepped off to the side when he began to struggle and luckily got clear before he fell . Waresbear Watashi means "beloved one" in an american indian dialect(cherokee I think). My friend who bred him named him in some association with Waylon Jennings . It always takes everyone a while to learn it. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Very glad to hear that a very scary situation worked out the best it could!!


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

It is referred to as liquefaction  and as with others, that would have been a very scary situation. That is a time when the horse's instinct is going to kick in and they forget about the poor puny human.

You are both going to be nervous when you approach that spot again. Be careful....


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Ponds are real bad to collect silt where the creek or draw goes into one. I've been in real trouble a couple of times, once while picking the wrong place (near the creek) to ride a horse to the water for a drink. 

I have been on floating grass before, too. Was really scary. It was near the edge of a peat bog. The whole thing started going in 'waves'. I stepped off onto the grass and abandoned the horse to his best instincts. He went through just after I got off (I had hoped getting rid of my weight would let him stay on top but he fell through trying to turn around). He got out, but just barely. He got the reins wrapped around his legs and cut his mouth pretty bad. I got a lot smarter. I was pretty young back then - probably 16 or 17.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Crazy!

I've been warned a lot about quicksand in the area I ride. Haven't run into yet but it scares me. I'm not from California originally so it's not something I used to identifying.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm glad that you weren't hurt. 

I had a place that my mare hated to cross, and as it turns out, she was right about it being unsafe. We went over the spot quite a few times without problem. Several weeks ago, she didn't want to cross. I pushed her. She went, and then she sunk and got stuck. I dismounted and was able to get her out. 

I felt so bad. Poor thing. I am going to have to either build a boardwalk across that swampy place, find another crossing, or just not go on that trail.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh gosh I'm glad both of you are alright! Here in Florida I've gotten stuck in some pretty deep mud one time and I fell off my horse. I was just glad he didn't fall over on me but he was pretty **** close.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Watashi wa Anata no uma no namae ga suki desu.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Tiny, do you want to translate and tell us what language it is?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Glad you both came out okay. Here we have this awful sucking muddy clay/sand mix in some places. We were crossing a wet spot and my friend decided to go through the middle while I skirted the edges. She and her mount ended up the same as you. Thankfully, I had towels and a blanket in the trailer for when we got back, so we could get them both sort of cleaned off for the drive home.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Scary!!! I am glad you are both okay.

As far as the name--definitely not Cherokee! I am half (dad is full blooded) and have never come across that word talking to my older aunts and uncles and grandparents. 

I think I remember it however from Japanese class. Doesn't it mean "I"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes Tiny a translation and origin would be cool. DriftingShadow yes in japanese it does but I once found the definition "beloved one" on an american indian/english translation website just don't remember the dialect.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Watashi...wasabi...Now I am having sushi cravings and I haven't even had breakfast!

Cool name though.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

If your going to trail ride, this will happen. IMHO, I think it's a good idea to expose them to belly deep mud/sand under controlled conditions, ie, you know what, when and where they are going in.

I have it happen more in creeks than anyplace else. Just really don't like it, when it's freezing. Don't like riding in wet cloths at below freezing temps.

I really prefer mud, or sand to peat moss. That's stuff is nasty. There are trails in the Rocky Mountains where you ride thru belly deep peat moss for all too long a distance. Most areas are 100 ft or less, but it seems like miles. We got on one of these and their was only a foot or so of solid ground between the peat moss and a steep drop off. Had to stay in the peat moss. I foot is not enough to support a horse coming up out of the bog. And they did not like traveling in that stuff, they wanted to go to the solid strip. That would have been a real disaster. You have to keep them walking in this stuf. If they try and leap thru it, which is the horse's preference, most of the time they will go down. Then you have a real problem. You can not get off, because you can't get back on, and there is no way a human could walk thru that stuf. We saw some riders carrying snow shoes. When we got in the bog, we knew how they used the snow shoes. We saw some locals leading a pack string thru it, and they traveled thru it, like it was just an everyday occurance.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

bbsmfg3 said:


> If your going to trail ride, this will happen. IMHO, I think it's a good idea to expose them to belly deep mud/sand under controlled conditions, ie, you know what, when and where they are going in.
> 
> I have it happen more in creeks than anyplace else. Just really don't like it, when it's freezing. Don't like riding in wet cloths at below freezing temps.
> 
> I really prefer mud, or sand to peat moss. That's stuff is nasty. There are trails in the Rocky Mountains where you ride thru belly deep peat moss for all too long a distance. Most areas are 100 ft or less, but it seems like miles. We got on one of these and their was only a foot or so of solid ground between the peat moss and a steep drop off. Had to stay in the peat moss. I foot is not enough to support a horse coming up out of the bog. And they did not like traveling in that stuff, they wanted to go to the solid strip. That would have been a real disaster. You have to keep them walking in this stuf. If they try and leap thru it, which is the horse's preference, most of the time they will go down. Then you have a real problem. You can not get off, because you can't get back on, and there is no way a human could walk thru that stuf. We saw some riders carrying snow shoes. When we got in the bog, we knew how they used the snow shoes. We saw some locals leading a pack string thru it, and they traveled thru it, like it was just an everyday occurance.



Geeshhh......I thought the mud/peat here was bad. Not anymore. Spirit would just faint and go to horsey heaven in that circumstance as she is not a fan of mud to begin with.


----------

